# The dreaded white screen



## Ainoko (May 4, 2013)

Is everyone getting the dreaded white screen of annoyance?

so far everyone I am talking to are experiencing the white screen


----------



## Zeichwolf (May 4, 2013)

Can second that, white as snow.


----------



## kontonakuma (May 4, 2013)

Yeah, I'm getting it. Don't know if the site is down or what though.


----------



## Ansitru (May 4, 2013)

Oh, good to know it's not just me that's getting that white screen on FA.
What did they break this time?


----------



## lafeel (May 4, 2013)

Before anyone even *thinks* of suggesting clearing the cookies, I just did that, and I still have the same problem as Aino does.


----------



## VindictiivesPet (May 4, 2013)

c.c least its not just me...


----------



## athdaraxen (May 4, 2013)

I'm having it too. I checked on downforeveryoneorjustme.com and it says its not just me. x3 Wonder what happened.

EDIT:
Read this-->http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/8024-Most-Common-Fixes-to-FA-Problems!

And did the Ctrl+F5 and it works fine now. X3


----------



## VindictiivesPet (May 4, 2013)

D': Error 502 now...


----------



## Williamca (May 4, 2013)

Was a bit slow a moment ago but is loading fine now. :V It was barely down for 10 minutes.


----------



## MitchZer0 (May 4, 2013)




----------



## Teal (May 4, 2013)

It did that for a few minutes but it is working again now.


----------



## GamerFox (May 5, 2013)

And it's broken again!


----------



## Taralack (May 5, 2013)

Site is working for me now, but loading pages has been very slow the last few days.


----------



## Smelge (May 5, 2013)

If clearing cookies out isn't working, have you tried sending Amazon Gift Cards?


----------



## Project H311H0UND (May 5, 2013)

I have the white page too. At least i'm not the only one with this problem.


----------



## Mewtwolover (May 5, 2013)

I got the "FA will return shortly!" message.


----------



## Kalmor (May 5, 2013)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/135339-Downtime-of-2013-05-05 Yak posted the site's status.


----------



## marmelmm (May 5, 2013)

So who's the wiseguy THIS time?  D:

-MMM-


----------



## Project H311H0UND (May 5, 2013)

Mine is working now.


----------



## Armaetus (May 12, 2013)

Raptros said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/135339-Downtime-of-2013-05-05 Yak posted the site's status.



Why is it listed as May 5th and not May 11th/12th? That is why I considered no "update" on this until I read that. Wtf Yak.


----------



## Kalmor (May 12, 2013)

Glaice said:


> Why is it listed as May 5th and not May 11th/12th? That is why I considered no "update" on this until I read that. Wtf Yak.


If you missed the notice on FA they said they installed some new hardware today/yesterday.


----------

